# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Spécialisé L'Accueil

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Spécialisé L'Accueil
Rue Doyard 15
Lierneux

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Spécialisé L'Accueil


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Spécialisé L'Accueil.*

----------

